# Experimenting girl and boy parts



## Mungthetard (Jan 11, 2014)

So I have a extra men's tank from my super deluxe and thought I might try it on Maria's bike since she sparked  interest in wanting a large tank on her bike. And she loved it I think it looks beast!!

View attachment 131909View attachment 131910View attachment 131911View attachment 131912View attachment 131913


----------



## Greg M (Jan 12, 2014)

Surprisingly good fit.


----------



## Tin machine (Jan 12, 2014)

*Cut some stuff loose*

you can always cut that metal loose and change its postition and make that tank really work for you !! I Have thought about doing it my self ??


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## rukhsana (Jan 21, 2014)

If you are UNHAPPY with my post in your thread- let me know and I will edit/delete... sometimes I do not know where the line of acceptability is.






http://www.pass-4sure.info 
http://www.juniper.net/ 
http://www.uchicago.edu/ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juniper_Networks


----------



## bike (Jan 21, 2014)

*Spammer*



rukhsana said:


> If you are UNHAPPY with my post in your thread- let me know and I will edit/delete... sometimes I do not know where the line of acceptability is.




!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks like it was made to fit,


----------

